# Devil site got me again!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The 'Devil' :decision: made me do it... :smoke2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

nice Devil Bidding!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats an insane devil deal. I like the GARS


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I think it is time for an intervention 

Let's herf at Dozer's he'll suppy the sticks and we shall intervent


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Mike!! Where do you put all those pick ups that you did lately!! Awesome man!! :wazzapp:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome haul... damn.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pick up Mike,Your an animal!!!! :clap2:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice buys! You are on a roll!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The "devil" is gonna kick your ass when SHE gets home from work! :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow great haul


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

It strikes again! Don't worry I'm right there with ya brother.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> The "devil" is gonna kick your ass when SHE gets home from work! :biggrin:


No worries there, she gets to share. :smoke2:

Hey! I made a rhyme... :smile:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn Mike, nice pickup


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

MMMMMMMM RP I press. One helluva haul. Nice job.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That is a sweet pickup mike those gran cojunos are my favorite pete blend


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, ALL of those look tasty!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

They say the Devil is a liar but those pics ain't lies. Wow all those look great.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike do you have direct deposit to the devil site?ound:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great haul Dozer!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> No worries there, she gets to share. :smoke2:
> 
> Hey! I made a rhyme... :smile:


your a poet and didn't even know it


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Dozer, you are possessed.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice deal !!!
those cojonus may be my favorite smoke !!!
how is that 5 vegas miami ?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Wow Mike!! Where do you put all those pick ups that you did lately!! Awesome man!! :wazzapp:


Since you asked...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29119


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

redbeard said:


> very nice deal !!!
> those cojonus may be my favorite smoke !!!
> how is that 5 vegas miami ?


They're quite tasty probably my favorite 5 vegas next to the Cask Strength.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

nyisles said:


> I think it is time for an intervention
> 
> Let's herf at Dozer's he'll suppy the sticks and we shall intervent


I agree. I just took a look at his humidor and I had to stand up and salute the photographs. I stand in awe!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man that is an awesome haul!!! Drooling over the I-Press!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> The "devil" is gonna kick your ass when SHE gets home from work! :biggrin:


And the ass kicking shall commence!

But first, let's light up one of those Tatuajes. Those look gooooood


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice haul. Haven't had them all but I hear good things.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul Mike


----------

